
Ask HN: Is it possible for me to change the color of downvoted comments? - sigmaprimus
My eyesight is not what it used to be, I know I can set the &quot;Top Color&quot; in preferences but would really like to change the color of down voted comments as I can barely read them and feel that this should be my choice on how well I see these, not the mob. After all, I didn&#x27;t post the comment why am I being forced to strain my eyes?
======
ChrisGranger
I agree that the reader shouldn't be penalized for the quality of a comment's
score in this way. Maybe there could be a setting that enables/disables this
feature.

------
detaro
Not as a feature of HN, but you could apply a custom stylesheet overriding it
in the browser (there also might be existing browser extensions doing that)

~~~
dvaun
A good tool for creating custom styles is Stylus[0]. It works as an extension
for Chrome or Firefox.

[0]:
[https://github.com/openstyles/stylus](https://github.com/openstyles/stylus)

~~~
detaro
Yes, thats an option.

I specifically meant that I wouldn't be surprised of someone had made a HN-
specific extension already.

